# Tracking Devices in Underwear?



## Jubilee (Mar 12, 2009)

I saw a story that Wal-mart is putting tracking devices in underwear and pants. So I googled it and came up with the following links. Has anyone else heard this? This is just a step in the door to much scarier things. No surprise here though. My son just got new underwear at WM and a tag says "call 270-901-6419 for CPSIA Tracking. Not sure what that means, but WM said they're doing it for inventory tracking. Yeah, right!

http://www.nydailynews.com/money/20...ans_underwear_to_keep_track_of_inventory.html 

http://www.newser.com/story/96279/wal-mart-will-track-your-undies.html 

http://www.ktradionetwork.com/nwo/wal-mart-tracking-your-underwear/ 

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-walmart-underwear-tags,0,381017.story 

http://www.dnforum.com/f254/walmart...ans-devices-cannot-removed-thread-426426.html 

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/6379265-walmart-will-track-your-underwear 

http://theweek.com/article/index/205395/walmarts-creepy-underwear-tracking-scheme 

http://gizmodo.com/5595129/wal+mart-wants-to-track-underwear-with-rfid-tags 

http://comparemacbook.com/2010/07/24/walmart-wants-to-track-underwear-with-rfid-tags/ 

http://apple-laptop-store.com/2010/07/24/walmart-wants-to-track-underwear-with-rfid-tags/


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Jubilee said:


> I saw a story that Wal-mart is putting tracking devices in underwear and pants. So I googled it and came up with the following links. Has anyone else heard this? This is just a step in the door to much scarier things. No surprise here though. My son just got new underwear at WM and a tag says "call 270-901-6419 for *CPSIA Tracking.* Not sure what that means, but WM said they're doing it for inventory tracking. Yeah, right!
> **************************************************
> You googled the one, but _*NOT*_ the other???.......okay......so I did it for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow that is going to come in handy nothing i hate worse than un safe drawers:teehee:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

LOL,Today when my wife got off work,she went to Walmart to buy a few things.She said after she checked out, and started out the door,a buzzer went off.She went back to the cashier, and the cashier took the sales slip and verified everything was accounted for, and escorted her outside.She said sometimes them buzzers are wrong.

She's asleep,but I'm going to check the hamper now,and if I don't find any evidence,I'll wait till morning to do the rest of my investigating and questioning,I wooould take a look now,but she might think somethings up, and I gotta get some sleep.:teehee:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, soon the underpants police should be able to drive my your house and see how many pairs you actually own. If you ask maybe they could give you a print out. If their number doesn't match what's inyour drawer....you will know you need to look a little deeper in your room for that runaway pair. 

I just want to know why they are only tracking underwear and pants.....It's the sock packages that I always find on the shelves already empty.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

My drawers may be woolen,
but at least they ain't stolen,
We have CPSIA to thank,
Ain't you glad I'm so frank?


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

I wonder if the Value Added Tax (VAT tax) will apply to unmentionables?

:rotfl:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> LOL,Today when my wife got off work,she went to Walmart to buy a few things.She said after she checked out, and started out the door,a buzzer went off.She went back to the cashier, and the cashier took the sales slip and verified everything was accounted for, and escorted her outside.She said sometimes them buzzers are wrong.
> 
> She's asleep,but I'm going to check the hamper now,and if I don't find any evidence,I'll wait till morning to do the rest of my investigating and questioning,I wooould take a look now,but she might think somethings up, and I gotta get some sleep.:teehee:


ROFL.....you crack me up!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Twenty years to late they come out with drawer trackers . Is it a felony to remove your tracker like the mattress tag :smiley-laughing013: Now if you could get a printout on where these drawers go lot of money to be made there .
And the divorce would soar :thumb:

Can you use one those RFD scanners to detect if your near anyone with a tracker on their rear :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

The technology exists to put tracking devices in almost everything. So that when you go into a store they can tell that you bought your shoes 2 years ago and your smart cart should display an ad for shoes, even the style that you have bought (in their database). The devices are about the size of a pin, and Joe Public would not ever notice.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

megafatcat said:


> The technology exists to put tracking devices in almost everything. So that when you go into a store they can tell that you bought your shoes 2 years ago and your smart cart should display an ad for shoes, even the style that you have bought (in their database). The devices are about the size of a pin, and Joe Public would not ever notice.


Yes the technology is mind boggling like that device the Dr implanted so those Gov Hc people would know if your were following their orders 

Got to look out for the tax payers you know :thumb: This can be done with a regular shot needle .

Naw never happen :icecream:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

They're tracking my underwear???? :happy:

Well, bless their hearts! :dance:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Ardie/WI said:


> They're tracking my underwear???? :happy:
> 
> Well, bless their hearts! :dance:


Wife said i had some tracks already installed in mine :tmi::hysterical:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Trackers are in the tags and if it works as advertised its going to save WM *tons*of money. One person with a reader can inventory an entire department in half an hour, or maybe one person inventory the entire store from a computer in the office.

Remove the tag and you remove the tracker. If you are paranoid toss the tags in the trash can in the WM parking lot or take it home and give it a few seconds in the microwave.

I'd love to have the ability to tag and track my stuff. Then I wouldn't have to spend so much time searching for my shoes or tools.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe it can be used like a Lojack to find an unfaithful spouse...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Does this mean I will have to start wearing a kilt?....

I don't think society is ready for that!:nana:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Maybe it can be used like a Lojack to find an unfaithful spouse...


They already have one of those trackers... called the "Ho-jack".

*singing*
Get your ho back, and don't let her out no mo, no mo, no mo, no mo
get your ho back, and never let her out no mo.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Directional indication software in underwear is pretty old-hat.

For as long as I can remember I've had software in my underwear with the occasional ability to point north.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ALL of Oggies worries will be over!!!!:teehee:


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

theyve had them in shoes for years...they forgot to scanout a pair once and when ever we walked back in they would set off the alarm


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

o my....handcrafters are NOT exempt ya'll


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Ok, did anyone read the story? They arent IN the underwear or jeans.
They are a tag that hangs like a price tag OFF the jeans and the customer cuts them off just like they do price tags. 

You take them off once you buy them.......


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

beccachow said:


> Maybe it can be used like a Lojack to find an unfaithful spouse...


Wish theyds put them in socks so I could find the lost mates to dozens of mine.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Shygal said:


> Ok, did anyone read the story? They arent IN the underwear or jeans.
> They are a tag that hangs like a price tag OFF the jeans and the customer cuts them off just like they do price tags.
> 
> You take them off once you buy them.......


they are actually inside the shoes, no cuttin them off to them. had to be scanned out.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Callieslamb said:


> Yep, soon the underpants police should be able to drive my your house and see how many pairs you actually own.


If the underwear gnomes don't get them first 
and Mr Callicoty, I doubt if that is a "value added' item


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I sure am glad I have patterns, tricot, and elastic.... they're easy to make.


----------



## PinkBat (Jul 15, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> LOL,Today when my wife got off work,she went to Walmart to buy a few things.She said after she checked out, and started out the door,a buzzer went off.She went back to the cashier, and the cashier took the sales slip and verified everything was accounted for, and escorted her outside.She said sometimes them buzzers are wrong.


I hate when that happens at Walmart. It's so embarrassing. I bought some rotary cutter blades that had a buzzing thingy in it which the cashier didn't deactivate. Every time I'm at Walmart I hear the alarm go off at least once.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

From what I heard, believe it or not, underwear is a big loss for WM. Found this out when I bought a 6 pair package of underwear and there were only 5. Some packs aren't really sealed, just have a sticky thing sealing the pack. People open it and take a pair, leaving the rest of the package. I've also seen bra boxes opened and empty.

I don't know if the tracking has anything to do with this or not.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

jerzeygurl said:


> they are actually inside the shoes, no cuttin them off to them. had to be scanned out.


I think you are thinking of the security tags that set off the alarm if you go out the door with something. People put on new shoes and walk out, all the time.

These are something different than that


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I can think of a couple of times that would have come in handy!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

watcher said:


> Trackers are in the tags and if it works as advertised its going to save WM *tons*of money. One person with a reader can inventory an entire department in half an hour, or maybe one person inventory the entire store from a computer in the office.
> 
> Remove the tag and you remove the tracker. If you are paranoid toss the tags in the trash can in the WM parking lot or take it home and give it a few seconds in the microwave.
> 
> I'd love to have the ability to tag and track my stuff. Then I wouldn't have to spend so much time searching for my shoes or tools.


I worked as an inventory associate for HellMart up until a couple of weeks ago. No such animal as the inventory reader you mention. They may have the trackers in the undies but right now they aren't doing anything with it. If anything they are used to signal those tv's that run ads all over the store. I'm pretty sure the tracking doesn't go much further than HellMart's front doors. The money it would take to actually keep tracking the undies after they leave the store is pretty substantial and HellMart doesn't wanna cut into the store profits that much. They take money grubbing and greed to a whole new level.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

More support for going commando...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> No such animal as the *inventory reader *you mention


Thats what the new tags are designed for.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Thats what the new tags are designed for.


 
There wasn't even a hint of a new inventory system coming down the line for these tags. There is so much disorganization behind the scenes at the stores that it will be a long time before they are able to even make sense of what is going on with the tags. The last company I would worry about tracking me would be HellMart. The company is too big, clunky and greedy to do anything that extensive. Wouldn't surprise me if it's just some kind of marketing ploy to get people in the store. The whole company is a big freakin' joke.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Shygal said:


> Ok, did anyone read the story? They arent IN the underwear or jeans.
> They are a tag that hangs like a price tag OFF the jeans and the customer cuts them off just like they do price tags.
> 
> You take them off once you buy them.......


Butt, I like my tags on my underwear, kinda like Minnie Pearl's hat, ..let's anyone know lookin that I've got a new pair on...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> There wasn't even a hint of a new inventory system coming down the line for these tags


LOL But there is NOW.
Do a little research.
Just because you didn't know about it doesn't mean it's not real
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&source=hp&q=new+wal+mart+inventory+tag&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=[/ame]


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

rkintn said:


> I worked as an inventory associate for HellMart up until a couple of weeks ago. No such animal as the inventory reader you mention. They may have the trackers in the undies but right now they aren't doing anything with it. If anything they are used to signal those tv's that run ads all over the store. I'm pretty sure the tracking doesn't go much further than HellMart's front doors. The money it would take to actually keep tracking the undies after they leave the store is pretty substantial and HellMart doesn't wanna cut into the store profits that much. They take money grubbing and greed to a whole new level.


Yeah, its greedy to try to stop people from steeling from you.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Someone please, please tell me that the OP doesn't think Walmart is trying to follow our movements by putting tracking devices in our underwear. Because that's the way I'm reading the post. Paranoia is the norm here at HT but this is taking it to a whole new crazy level.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Our movements are already leaving tracking devices in our underwear.

Racing stripes.

DNA testing.

Capiche?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Oggie said:


> Our movements are already leaving tracking devices in our underwear.
> 
> Racing stripes.
> 
> ...



TMI :stars:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LOL But there is NOW.
> Do a little research.
> Just because you didn't know about it doesn't mean it's not real
> http://www.google.com/search?comple...art+inventory+tag&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


Of course, if it's on the internet it must be true LOL If you truly understood how long it takes to get any new system or policy implemented within the compay, you'd feel pretty silly. If it makes you feel better reading recycled "inventory tag" stories and buying your undies elsewhere, knock yourself out.



> Yeah, its greedy to try to stop people from steeling from you


Not at all. I only meant that WM is not spending money tracking those undies beyond it's front doors. BTW, I'm not a WM supporter by any means. Working for them broke me of that. This paranoia over "inventory tags" seems to be a bit of a tempest in a teapot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Of course, if it's on the internet it must be true LOL


If you had done the research, you'd see it's been reported in many main stream news sources.

Your denial is "on the internet", and is based only on *your* hearsay as a disgruntled employee



> If it makes you feel better reading recycled "inventory tag" stories and buying your undies elsewhere, knock yourself out.


I never suggested any such thing. I stated it was to be used to do inventory.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you had done the research, you'd see it's been reported in many main stream news sources.
> 
> Your denial is "on the internet", and is based only on *your* hearsay as a disgruntled employee
> 
> ...


 
LOL Whatever.:boring:


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the chuckle Oggie! Good to see some are still eating pooh on their Wheaties in the AM.

Ahh marketing knows no boundaries....


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

salmonslayer said:


> More support for going commando...


If you are wearing a kilt it is call 'going regimental'


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

PinkBat said:


> I hate when that happens at Walmart. It's so embarrassing. I bought some rotary cutter blades that had a buzzing thingy in it which the cashier didn't deactivate. Every time I'm at Walmart I hear the alarm go off at least once.


 Almost as bad as the cashier hollering out a price check on the item you tried to keep hid in the cart till the last minute, and only laid it on the counter last,after those paper towels could block it from view from the rest of the customers.:grit:


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

cross-dressers beware!!!! Kind of hard to explain to to store security. But would be fun at the airport security, eh?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

jefferson said:


> cross-dressers beware!!!! Kind of hard to explain to to store security. But would be fun at the airport security, eh?


Why?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Why?


Imagine their *surprise* if they sent one through the new "X-Ray " scanners


----------

